# How to power on a computer with a broken power switch?



## plunx (Aug 28, 2011)

My power switch broke and I can no longer power the computer on using the button.  Is there anything else that I can do to power up my computer without using a power switch?  Thanks.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 28, 2011)

All you need to do is bridge the wires coming off the power button to turn it on. An ATX power supply can be safely powered on with a paperclip, if you know what you're doing


----------



## Bot (Aug 28, 2011)

did you try the reset switch? can you use the power switch from another pc?
aand what he said

btw, it's pin 16+18 in the 24 pin power connector


----------



## plunx (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't have another PC to take the part from.

I have tried to short the power pins with a flathead screwdriver but the system doesn't stay on; the power supply will start and it will show lights, but the CPU fan doesn't spin and then it just shuts off.

I dunno what to do.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 28, 2011)

Also, once you get it turned on, then you can set the computer in sleep mode and use the keyboard to wake it. It will use more power than being "Off" but at least you can turn it on.


If you feel like modding, you can use any momentary SPST switch in place of your broken power button.

Doesn't stay on... how old is this system?


----------



## Bot (Aug 28, 2011)

correction on my last, should be 14+16 on 20 pin power connector
or 
green next to the black ground


----------



## plunx (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the connection right, system was built from Microcenter last night (except the case).  I have two power supplies (630W and 500W) I'm trying and they do the same thing if I short circuit it; it just doesn't stay on.

Also, about the reset switch, it's only got one connection and the power switch has two lines, so I can't connect it to that.


----------



## plunx (Aug 28, 2011)

I've even stripped the power switch's cords and twisted the wires together, it still doesn't stay on.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2011)

You can't leave them contacted together. It's only supposed to be momentary contact, like a reset switch.


----------



## plunx (Aug 29, 2011)

Well at first I just touched the wires together and it did the same thing, started and then went right off.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 29, 2011)

So neither PSU will power it on? have you tried resetting the bios, you can do this by taking the battery out for a minute or so, what happened to the PSU, has anything else happened that might explain why it won't power on?


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 29, 2011)

The reason I asked how old it was is the AT specification required a latched power switch.

In english that means the switch acts like a light switch. It goes on until you turn it off.


The newer ATX Specification has a momentary switch, meaning it's only on when you hold it down. 


If you have a machine newer than '97-2000 and just bridging the contacts for a split second won't turn it on and keep it on, something is damaged beyond the switch. Faulty power supply, probably. It could also be a short circuit somewhere, and the power supply is turning itself off to prevent damage.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 29, 2011)

i had an issue like this with an old case(cheap), i just plugged the reset button into the mb for the power, worked great for a year or so untill i got a new case.


----------



## plunx (Aug 29, 2011)

No explanation why it won't come on.  I have two PSUs that Im trying and it's doing the same thing with them both.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2011)

Full specs of PC causing the issue please, including case(if it has dents please say so).


----------



## d3fct (Aug 29, 2011)

right another thing makes me wonder, see here. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150374 check your standoffs.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 29, 2011)

Check the motherboard for bulged capacitors. Especially around the CPU area. Since 2 different PSUs exhibit the same behavior, that's obviously much less likely to be the problem. Next most likely problem is a short circuit (check standoffs, as has been said, and make sure the motherboard is clean, no random wires touching anywhere they shouldn't, that sort of stuff.), or a faulty/failing motherboard. Also, check and make sure that all your peripheral power cables are properly seated and none of the power plugs on both the cable and device end are loose, burnt, or distorted. Check that all your fans spin properly. If one of them was somehow stopped for a long period of time, and the coil insulation burnt through, it would create a short circuit inside the fan which the motherboard may detect and refuse to power the computer on. That last one is just a shot in the dark, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2011)

Is everything plugged into the mobo. Such as the 4 or 8 pin connector.


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 1, 2011)

^ Yar. Check that too.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2011)

plunx said:


> Well at first I just touched the wires together and it did the same thing, started and then went right off.


It shutting off because something is wrong. Have someone look at it that know what there doing. Stop guessing It could be anything from a fan not connected to a bent CPU pin. Were not going to be able to help you with this one. And twisting wires together is going to do more damage


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201029

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NWFEZQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Something like these can be used. I know the thread is too old but my power switch is broken and I stumbled upon this thread while searching in google.


----------



## monim1 (Feb 28, 2016)

if the switch is not clicking. and you need to turn the pc on. use a paper clip and short out the two on switch pins on the mb for a few seconds. if your pc is a newer pc with windows 8 on it try hitting the keyboard or mouse and see if it turns on. 
before you turn your pc on check the case front panel. a lot of switches held in by plastic and can fall out or push in. some time 2-3 min of looking at the switch can fix it or band aid it.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2016)

Almost 5 year old thread. I think they may have figured it out


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Mar 3, 2016)

Worth reviving


----------



## Toothless (Mar 3, 2016)

Rockfella.killswitch said:


> Worth reviving


No, it's not.

If someone has a similar issue, they can make a new thread. Necroing threads is completely worthless and all it does is clutter the forum.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Mar 3, 2016)

Toothless said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> If someone has a similar issue, they can make a new thread. Necroing threads is completely worthless and all it does is clutter the forum.


I stumbled upon this thread while searching for the same issue. Got a fix without creating a thread  Less clutter.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 3, 2016)

Rockfella.killswitch said:


> I stumbled upon this thread while searching for the same issue. Got a fix without creating a thread  Less clutter.


Tell that to the people getting email notifications from a 5 year old thread.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Mar 3, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Tell that to the people getting email notifications from a 5 year old thread.


I got both parts in 3D man! How to train your dragon. Just saw your siggy. Will watch it again today....


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 3, 2016)

Reviving a thread that old is necrophilia
some people like necrophilia
live ones are more fun/usefull

Unsubbed mod please lock thread before the dead reply


----------

